# Laparoscopic vs Lap Assisted w/add'l Open



## acbarnes (Dec 4, 2007)

My physician performed a Lap  LAR (44207) and Lap Take down flexure (44213). During the same session, he performs what he is calling a lap assisted repair of rectovaginal fistula through the abdomen (57305) and a lap assisted exclusion of small bowel from pelvis (44700). His hand did go into the abdomen for both procedures 57305 and 44700. 

Lap codes do not exist for 57305 and 44700. Would you bill them as open since they were not true laparoscopic procedures? Does CPT recognize lap assisted as laparoscopic? How would you code this claim?


----------

